# frontend für app-misc/tracker

## wuesti

Moin!

Nachdem ich das Suchwerkzeug app-misc/tracker von einer Uralt-Version auf 0.10.35 upgedatet habe, fehlt /usr/bin/tracker-search-tool. Es ist genauso wie catfish nicht im portage zu finden.

Gibt es ein anderes frontend?

Vielen Dank!

wuesti

----------

